# turbo for 2001 nissan sentra se



## jeffsnissan (Apr 27, 2005)

does anyone know of a good turbo kits for my 2001 nissan sentra se


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you already made one thread on it. Scroll down and read it.


----------

